# Double line rigging?



## Sagebrush (Nov 18, 2017)

I put a Warn Proadvantage plow on my Arctic Cat 650. On page 11 of their Plow Operator's Guide, it talks about the advantages of double rigging––or running the winch cable (or rope?) through the plow pulley and up to the vehicle.

Anyone doing this? Thoughts?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Running a pulley doubles the load, smooths out the lift.
However it's slower and you now have the pulley hanging there


----------



## Sagebrush (Nov 18, 2017)

dieselss said:


> and you now have the pulley hanging there


With the Warn plow, there's a $20 pulley kit that replaces the stock reinforced plastic cable guide. Nothing hanging.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

what does the manual say are the plus's for the double rigging?

your using 2x times the about of winch line to bring the plow up and down.

and on the up pull if you don't stop the pull before the plow bottoms out on your atv frame you've increased the stress your putting on everything because you have double up the pulling power of the winch.

just my thoughts on it.


----------



## Sagebrush (Nov 18, 2017)

sublime68charge said:


> what does the manual say are the plus's for the double rigging?
> 
> your using 2x times the about of winch line to bring the plow up and down.
> 
> ...


Here you go:

"This method reduces the load on the winch rope and reduces the plow lift speed. A slower lift speed provides better control of blade height and minimizes lifting plow up against vehicle or stalling lift mechanism."


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yes that is all true only down side is you have added the pulling force if your plow bottoms out on the ATV when picking up the blade.

also having that 2nd pulley on the blade is asking for your rope to fall out of the pulley groove and get jammed between the side of the pulley and the housing holding the pulley. though maybe the pulley they provide had guides into/out of the pulley to keep the rope/cable in the pulley channel.

for me I would only due this if your was running a light duty winch and it didn't have to power to pick u the blade at full load when going into a pile and your trying to stack the snow up higher.

depends upon the lifting point of the winch on your plow some times the plow cable is almost at a 45 degree angle when leaving the ATV to the pick up point of the plow so as your applying lift force of the winch you are also trying to pull the plow back towards the ATV. In this instance there is additional stress added to the winch cable/rope due to the not ideal pulling angle and adding a pulley on the plow and then a High point anchor back to the ATV change the pulling force to more of a upwards pull and not a trying to pull the plow back towards the ATV itself.

hope that last part made some sense for you.

just my thoughts.

what size winch due you have and is this your first year plowing snow?
Cable or Rope?

Pick of the Plow on your ATV and how does your winch line run to hook it up?


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I looked up the manual looks like the pulley setup is on page 11, the only advantage I can is you would have more lifting power if you need to try to push and lift a pile, as long as your front suspension can handle it.

https://www.warn.com/corporate/assets/pdf/79970A0.pdf


----------



## Sagebrush (Nov 18, 2017)

"depends upon the lifting point of the winch on your plow some times the plow cable is almost at a 45 degree angle when leaving the ATV to the pick up point of the plow so as your applying lift force of the winch you are also trying to pull the plow back towards the ATV. In this instance there is additional stress added to the winch cable/rope due to the not ideal pulling angle and adding a pulley on the plow and then a High point anchor back to the ATV change the pulling force to more of a upwards pull and not a trying to pull the plow back towards the ATV itself."

There are two things that caught my attention with this mod. The first is that the so-called stock rigging--to me--looks like a poorly angled way to lift a plow and the second was the operators manual talking about the advantages of double rigging.

"what size winch due you have and is this your first year plowing snow?
Cable or Rope?"

This will be my first year plowing. I've got cable on the winch at the moment but will change over to rope this week (as suggested by Warn).

The winch is a Warn 2200 (and that's the pulling capacity).

_I was hoping to find someone on this forum that has double rigged._ If this turns out to be poor direction to go, I'm out $20, and I'll re-rig it back and be a bit smarter.


----------



## Sagebrush (Nov 18, 2017)

Mike_ said:


> I looked up the manual looks like the pulley setup is on page 11, the only advantage I can is you would have more lifting power if you need to try to push and lift a pile, as long as your front suspension can handle it.
> 
> https://www.warn.com/corporate/assets/pdf/79970A0.pdf


But from the manual:

"This method reduces the load on the winch rope and reduces the plow lift speed. A slower lift speed provides better control of blade height and minimizes lifting plow up against vehicle or stalling lift mechanism."

I'm hoping that someone on this forum has rigged this way and would chime in.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Yes it puts less load on your winch and gives you more lifting power, just like using a block and tackle. It does look like it would have a better lifting angle with the pulley. I'm using the stock method on my Arctic Cat Prowler with an Eagle Plow and it has a poor lifting angle but has worked.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Hopefully someone that has actually used the setup we be able to give you some real use advice. You might try checking some Arctic Cat ATV forums, I'll search and see what I can find.


----------



## Sagebrush (Nov 18, 2017)

Mike_ said:


> Hopefully someone that has actually used the setup we be able to give you some real use advice. You might try checking some Arctic Cat ATV forums, I'll search and see what I can find.


You'll find me asking the same question there. Searching on the site produced one person that was toying with double rigging but it's a dead thread.

SB


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

if this was me, I would run without the double rigging and if that works good enough for you and you don't bottom out the plow upon raise it very often your good to go. 

if you pick it up to fast and are slaming the plow up against the bottom of the ATV then spend the $20 for the double pulley from Warn for there setup. then the up is slower and you can time out your release of the switch to stop the plow on the up lift.

I have been on this site for many years and I don't recall many running the pulley lift at all.


----------



## Sagebrush (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm glad I'm the double rigging pioneer here.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

well send back reports of how it works for you so the trail is blazed for others that will follow your lead! LOL!


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I couldn't find any post on the atv sites about the pulley, Amazon sells the kit and had mostly positive reviews but that doesn't really help much.
https://www.amazon.com/WARN-84526-P...0400&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=warn+pro+advantage

I've got the factory Warn 3000 lb winch on my 650 Prowler and for me the up-down speed seems fine, if I can find a pulley lying around I'll see just how much difference it makes. I put my plow on today just to get pic, the main issue I have is the cable rubbing on my bumper. I cut a piece of pvc to protect it and so far it's worked for the past 5 yrs.

















I'm sure mine looks a lot different, it's an Eagle plow.


----------



## Sagebrush (Nov 18, 2017)

Here's what it looked like "stock": 








And here it is double-rigged with a synthetic rope:










I spent about a half hour pushing soft dirt on my road yesterday. It's noticeably easier to adjust the height. I think that wire cable will live longer hanging in the shed.

Warn makes an upgraded pulley that bolts closer to the plow that would make more sense, but I think this will work fine.

SB


----------

